# Charran!!!...destapemos la lata de gusanos de la Sss!



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Bueno decidi yo mismo sacar el abrelatas. Vamos a ver que pasa.

Yo realmente no entiendo al 100% porque hay tantos bikers (aqui en México y en muchos otros lados) que parecen "odiar" (no gustar, "caer mal", menospreciar, denostar, etc..) a Specialized. Se de sus prácticas coorporativas un tanto dudosas, se que es un Goliat frente a muchos Davids del mundo del ciclismo, se que tiene un departamento de marketing muy agresivo y que a muchos no gusta, se también que Mike Sinyard hizo de las suyas cuando comenzaba el "negocito"; hay quien dice que hasta "robando" algunas ideas de colegas como Gary Fischer y Tom Ritchey. A mi se me hace un *fenómeno social fascinante que haya quien pueda Odiar o Amar hasta el hueso una marca comercial*. Creo que sucede con otras marcas como: Wall-Mart, Ford, Telcel etc... (al menos yo conozco gente que están en ambos lados del espectro con estas también).

Así que aquí les pongo una encuesta, un tanto en serio, un tanto en broma, para discutir al respecto y ver cuantos gusanos salen de la cajita de la S....

Saludos,

*PD. Chin, me cabo de dar cuenta que la encuesta cierra MAÑANA a las 11 AM! Asi que corranle, corranle voten, voten, que se nos va la democracia!!! :madman:*


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Specialized, ni muy muy, ni tan tan.*

Estimados aficionados y no aficionados de Specialized.

Hablar de Specialized en mi caso , es hablar de la marca de bicicletas más importante en la historia del mountain bike , fui fanático de la marca desde 1985 hasta 1999 , tiempo en el cual también alterné mis bicis Specialized con alguna Nishiki , Schwinn , GT, Giant, Raleigh, Diamond Back,Cannondale , Trek , G.F. , generalmente cuando comparaba mis Specialized según fuera el caso con las otras marcas la ganadora fue siempre Specialized , tenía mi jersey Specialized, mis cacles S, guantes S, casco S ,admiraba mas a Mike Sinyard que a Lee Iacoca y si en ese tiempo hubieran existidos los chones Specialized con la S rasgada a lo largo del pubis seguro me los hubiera comprado, todo era miel sobre hojuelas con Specialized hasta el año 1999 en que conocí una Intense y ahí comenzó a terminar mi largo idilio con Specialized quien no soportó mis deslices bicicleteros con Ellsworth y después con Titus y luego Santacruz y Turner y Pivot e Ibis en lo que va del siglo.

Tuve Rockhopper hardtail desde que eran de cromoly o de fierrosvsky ya ni recuerdo y Stumpjumpers desde hardtail hasta las FSR que comenzaron siendo XC racing con 2.5 o 3 pulgadas de recorrido adelante y atrás , todavía lo recuerdo muy bien cuando una Stumpjumper FSR XC Elite o algo así se conseguía con 3000 dólares con XTR de aquellos tiempos y una buena Sid , con el tiempo los 3000 dólares fueron paulatinamente alcanzando solo para adquirir el siguiente nivel hacia abajo , de la Elite a la pro y luego a la Comp y luego a la FSR a secas , como mis límites en aquellos tiempos de principio de siglo eran los 3 mil dólares pues me quedé hasta donde me alcanzó.

En aquellos gloriosos tiempos quien se podría imaginar que la venerable Stumpjumper al alcance de muchas manos se transformó poco a poco en lo que es ahora ,una excelente y una de las mejores mtbikes de 5.5 pulgadas de recorrido y casi 10000 dólares de precio en su modelo mas chipotludo.

Bueno, continuando con la bichinovela , tengo a bien decirles que de un fuego bichicletero quedan muchas cenizas y a la fecha aún que ya no soy fan-comprador de las Specialized reconozco amplia y tácitamente que para mí es la marca más importante en el mountain bike por varias razones .

Definitivamente es la marca de mountain bikes más popular en todo el mundo universal mundial.

Seguramente es una de las dos compañías más grandes de bicicletas.

Seguramente es una de las que más vende.

Definitivamente es la que tiene más publicidad y la mejor mercadotecnia.

Durante su historia ha sido factor importante en innovaciones en las bicis.

Además de excelentes bicis también tiene dentro de su marca llantas de lo mejor, cascos, zapatos , guantes y lentes de primera línea.

Su catalogo es de lo más amplio y para todos los gustos y alcances económicos.

Sus bicis tienen un look impresionante, combinan muy bonito los colores y eso llama mucho la atención de algunos y algunas.

En éste foro de mtbr es la marca que cuenta con mayor numero de foreros , es impresionante &#8230;.

Pero así como S tiene sus grandes fortalezas también tiene sus debilidades que a mí me sacan de onda como:

Casi cada año cambian sus diseños en los diferentes modelos, por lo cual la vigencia de la inversión es a muy corto plazo en lo referente a la actualidad del modelo.

Son demasiado costosas para lo que realmente son, es decir yo las veo muy sobre valuadas en comparación con otras bicis del mismo nivel.

Por el precio que tienen y analizando bien cada uno de sus componentes yo veo que dan un poco de gato por liebre, es decir hay componentes de nivel más bajo de lo que la bici pretende ser.

Demasiados componentes específicos y hechos en casa.

Se devalúan mucho al tratar de venderlas usadas.

Y eso es todo ..... tan tan.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

[the last biker QUOTE:

Definitivamente es la marca de mountain bikes más popular en todo el mundo universal mundial.
_+1_

Seguramente es una de las dos compañías más grandes de bicicletas.
_+1 junto a Giant._

Seguramente es una de las que más vende.
_+1 junto a Giant. Yo creo que hay se van los dos titanes. En Europa y Asia, Giant vende una barbaridad_

Definitivamente es la que tiene más publicidad y la mejor mercadotecnia.
_+1__ Aunque no necesriamente la que guste a todos._

Durante su historia ha sido factor importante en innovaciones en las bicis.
_+1_

Además de excelentes bicis también tiene dentro de su marca llantas de lo mejor, cascos, zapatos , guantes y lentes de primera línea.
_Aquí no estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Creo que en cuanto a accesorios, algunos son una verdadera porquería. Las llantas Eskar, por ejempo, eran malísimas (finalmente las desaparecieron). Yo tuve unos guantes que se desbarataron en las dos primeras lavadas y sus cascos de plano no me gustan (tengo uno casi nuevo que nunca uso y que es el que presto cuando alguien no trae)._

Su catalogo es de lo más amplio y para todos los gustos y alcances económicos.
_
-1. hmmm, amplio si; todos los alcances económicos, depende el tipo de ciclismo. Gravity por ejemplo (DH) solo recientemente "bajaron la vara" al sacar la Status. Antes su bici más barata de los modelos Demo o SX no bajaba de US$5,000_

Sus bicis tienen un look impresionante, combinan muy bonito los colores y eso llama mucho la atención de algunos y algunas.
_+1 Sin duda. En esto realmente hay que quitarse el sombrero.
_

En éste foro de mtbr es la marca que cuenta con mayor numero de foreros , es impresionante &#8230;.
_ -1. ¿Será? Yo más bien tengo la impresión de que aquí hay mas bikers "harto conocedores" y que hoy día tienen bicis tipo boutique: Turner, Nicolai, Intense, Ibis, Titus, etc.._

Casi cada año cambian sus diseños en los diferentes modelos, por lo cual la vigencia de la inversión es a muy corto plazo en lo referente a la actualidad del modelo.
_+1. De auerdo. Y de hecho han descontinuado modelos -como la Pitch- muy buenos y sacado otros no tan buenos en su lugar. Sin embargo respecto a la vigencia de la inversión, pues yo creo que es para todas las bicis, no solo la S.
_

Son demasiado costosas para lo que realmente son, es decir yo las veo muy sobre valuadas en comparación con otras bicis del mismo nivel.
_+1 SIP_

Por el precio que tienen y analizando bien cada uno de sus componentes yo veo que dan un poco de gato por liebre, es decir hay componentes de nivel más bajo de lo que la bici pretende ser.
_+1. Totalmente de acuerdo. ¿Puede ser que esta sea la razón del odio? ¿La tranza coorporativista? maybe _

Demasiados componentes específicos y hechos en casa.
_-1. Me da la impresión de que en esto, ya la S esta corrigiendo poco a poco el camino y ya se dió cuenta que no gusta eso a sus clientes. Si ves los modelos medios y topes de gama más recientes ya casi no tienen componentes hechos por ellos mismos.
_
Se devalúan mucho al tratar de venderlas usadas. 
_-1. Me parece que eso es absolutamente para TODAS las bicis compradas nuevas. Por eso también creo que comprar una bici descontinuada es totalmente irrelevante e independiente de la marca_

[/QUOTE]

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> En éste foro de mtbr es la marca que cuenta con mayor numero de foreros , es impresionante &#8230;.
> 
> _ -1. ¿Será? Yo más bien tengo la impresión de que aquí hay mas bikers "harto conocedores" y que hoy día tienen bicis tipo boutique: Turner, Nicolai, Intense, Ibis, Titus, etc.._
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Hola

Ando medio apurado asi que......

Specialized es una gran Marca y como ya se cito muchos han tenido una y anelado una S-works en su tiempo. Yo cuando tuve mi Stumpy 2006 expert fue lo maximo para mi. Me gustaba mucho y le gustaba a muchos... La verdad me hubiera gustado comprar otra, pero la specialized era buena y si no mal recuerdo se ganaba por lo menos al hilo dos o tres anios como una de las mejores bicis en las revistas.

Tambien hay que reconocerle que han sido habliles haciendo fortuna vendiendo bicis no es facil y sino que le pregunten a marcas que desgraciadamente han desaparecido aun siendo mejores que las specialized. Tiene una gran gama de ropa, lentes, protecciones y demas, que no es por nada pero en la mayoria estan bien.

Mi primer desilusion fue cuando al un anio despues que compre mi bici cambiaron de Geometria y madres!!! mi bici Ya no era lo mas nuevo ..Traicion !!! y esto se repitio cada anio, haciendo a las bicis Viejas.

Yo creo que Specialized es como la "primer novia", La quisiste, la amaste y se termino. Aunque no sigues con ella, te acuerdas de los buenos tiempos.........y si la encuentras por ahi ...Pues la saludas y ya !!!!.....

Y eso que no tenia tiempo.....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> Hola
> 
> Yo creo que Specialized es como la "primer novia", La quisiste, la amaste y se termino. Aunque no sigues con ella, te acuerdas de los buenos tiempos.........y si la encuentras por ahi ...Pues la saludas y ya !!!!.....
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> twin said:
> 
> 
> > Hola
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

La marca es OK.

Lo que yo no soporto es al típico (no son TODOS) usuario de Specialized, que no sabe nada de bicis, pero como tiene mucho dinero, va a una tienda concept de S, compra una bici cara, que generalmente la selecciona por el color.

No contento con esto, se compra calcetines, zapatos, guantes, lentes, casco y llavero de Specialized.

Y el domingo se lanza al bosque, sintiéndose el Rey de la montaña.

Y si se llega a topar con una bici de adeveras como Turner, Intense, Nicolai, etc.

Te dice "que bici tan rara, y esa marca que tal sale.?

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Y el domingo se lanza al bosque, sintiéndose el Rey de la montaña.
> 
> Y si se llega a topar con una bici de adeveras como Turner, Intense, Nicolai, etc.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja así es y todavía están "pior " los que usan Merida y que pronuncian Mérida jajaja y que creen que traen un bicicletón alemán.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Y yo le añadiría aprendiste , practicaste y te casaste con otra :nono::nono: no no no está muy jija del maíz esta aseveración misógina que va a decir Josefina Presidenta y Diferente .....


hahaha, ahora si me hicieron reir!!

Chepina ya valió sombrilla, pero bueno tuvieron 12 largos años y no hicieron ni m...sangre, sangre y pura sangre...así que next...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> hahaha, ahora si me hicieron reir!!
> 
> Chepina ya valió sombrilla, pero bueno tuvieron 12 largos años y no hicieron ni m...sangre, sangre y pura sangre...así que next...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los del rip estuvieron 6 décadas y tampoco hicieron ni m... y también hubo un chingamadral de sangre ( 68, 71, 73 ) y además nos hicieron polvo el peso y se clavaron todo lo que pudieron, y el otro de la izquierda no da pie con bola , prefiero a al Dr Chun-ga ja ja ja aunque le reporte a la mera mera de los maistros .

Saludos políticos , mejor sigan comentando de las Spesh.....


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

haha, sip. yo estoy igual, ni a cual irle. Dr. Chunga pa Presidente!! Siiii!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

son muy buenas bicicletas especialmente considerando que son "mass produced"

Nunca velvo a comprar una por el atitud que tienen -- son muy "corprate american" y lo que les hicieron a no se cual fabricante -- se me escapa el nombre. Les pucieron una demanda trantando de undirlos. Las mismas cochinadas de general Motors, Ford y muchos mas. 

por otro lado Chavez es un pendejo de primera clase.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Tengo dos años en serio con el MTB y orgullosamente comencé aquí en México. Tuve:

Mercurio XXX del Wal-Mart 2009
Alubike Dropper 2010
Cannondale Prophet 2008
Specialized Enduro SL Pro 2008
Specialized Enduro Expert 2010
Specialized Enduro Pro 2011

Tengo que admitir que a pesar que en el segmento que me gusta hay bicis de marcas como Pivot, Ibis, Turner, Trek, Giant y otras menos populares en las revistas (no digamos en tiendas en México), no encuentro razón suficiente para cambiarme de marca y "aventurarme" a ver si me enamoro de otra.

He tenido gratas experiencias como llamar directamente a Specialized en California y que me manden piezas tontas que se rompen (guías del cable del poste de asiento ajustable) totalmente gratis y hasta con una nota escrita a mano por el representante de servicio al cliente!

Mientras me den un buen servicio, encontrar info fácilmente como manuales, diagramas de piezas y tener una rodada buena, probablemente me quedaré en este matrimonio.

=D

P


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

cual ta mas choteada: espechalais o escot?? prefiero la escot 

lo reitero: soy anti-espechalais... ojo, no por que sean malas bicis... nomas faltan que las vendan en walmart! 

por aqui escuche nicolai, turner, ibis... ven!!!??!! investiguenle un poquito, hay mas marcas ademas de espechalais!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rrl said:


> por aqui escuche nicolai, turner, ibis... ven!!!??!! investiguenle un poquito, hay mas marcas ademas de espechalais!


¿Bimex?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ja ja ja así es y todavía están "pior " los que usan Merida y que pronuncian Mérida jajaja y que creen que traen un bicicletón alemán.


Varios también creen que es marca española, (si hasta Hermiida trae una).
Y pensar que ellos son los dueños de Spesh, digo, por si los que ruedan con Spesh creen traer una bici "Made in America".


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Una historia de descenso.*

La historia que van a leer es verídica, el nombre del protagonista se ha cambiado porque es miembro del H. Foro y además es mi amigo ja ja ja .

Desde hace muchos años tengo un amigo en el D.F.que es muy buen ciclista y que desde que era adolescente ya era fanático de la marca Specialized, tenía bicis S , ropa S y todo él era Specialized , para mi amigo al que llamaremos Sinyardcito solo existía una marca de bicis &#8230;las Specialized .

Cuando yo le nombraba cualquier otra marca de entrada decía no conocerla o la ninguneaba, todas eran bicis chafas así fueran Intense, Turner ,Ellsworth o Titus .

De hace unos tres o cuatro años a la fecha repentinamente dejo de usar sus bicis Specialized y también su ropa, casco , guantes y zapatos de la S , ¿porqué ?, quien sabe , nunca nos ha querido dar la más ligera explicación , bueno tampoco tiene porque darla y jamás le volví a escuchar la palabra Specialized.

Después supe que Sinyardcito comenzó a rodar en bicis Mérida y ahora resultaba que esa marca de bicis era para él la mera mera de las mountain bikes.

Hace unos dos años fui con unos cuates al D.de los Leones y me lo encontré ahí en su Merida , da la casualidad que ese día yo llevaba una Giant Trance XO que un amigo exportador de bicis de USA me regaló y que la verdad me gusto mucho y me convenció mas.

Bueno , pues resulta que encuentro a Sindyarcito y me dice ..viendo mi bici.

" Y ahora que te pasó Licenciado ¿como que en una Giant ? , pues no que Intense , Turner o Ibis son la ley &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"

Que me quedo viendo su bici y que le digo ,

Caray Ingeniero, pues tú estás peor, te fuiste de Guatemala a Guatepeor , antes por lo menos tenías Specialized pero ahora Merida !!!! &#8230;.ese si es un bajón.....

Dicho lo cual nos echamos la carcajada y cada quien a rodar en su respectiva bici.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya dejandonos de payasadas, las bicis Specialized tienen una buena relación de precio - calidad.

Y dejando a un lados los sentimientos de amor/odio a la marca y enfocando mi opinión únicamente en el DESEMPEÑO en especial de las de doble suspensión.

Creo que por ser poseedores de la patente FSR, tienen una de las suspensiones mas refinadas (igual que las Nicolai, las Turner HL, o las Titus) es una suspensión que la va bien a la mayoría de los ciclistas, sean principiantes, o avanzados, por ser muy efectiva y neutra, y no verse contaminada por las fuerzas del frenado y muy poco por las del pedaleo.

En lo personal para mi la bicis, con suspensión FSR eran lo máximo, hasta que un día probé, las de pivote virtual y mi amor cambio para siempre. (disclaimer: mi experiencia, no es necesariamente la de todos los mtbikers)

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Ya dejandonos de payasadas......
> 
> :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::???::???::???:rft:rft:rft::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::band::headphones::rant::smallviolin:
> 
> Pos ora , yo pensé que éste era un foro de mtbike y dice el Doc que es un condenado foro de payasos ......hay que comentar de las bicis que usan o usaban Cepillín, Pirrín, Bozo, Brozo,Arlekas, Platanito, Metichín.....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> , las bicis Specialized tienen una buena relación de precio - calidad.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> En éste foro todos los puntos de vista son muy respetables, sin embargo desde mi óptica personal , una de las debilidades que tiene Specialized es precisamente en la relación precio-calidad , para mí son muy costosas por lo que ofrecen en componentes en determinados modelos .
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, perdon, perdon, mi querido Last Biker, lo de payasadas, era un adjetivo, para MI comentario anterior sobre el Specialized poseur.

Y bueno lo de precio- calidad, me refiero en general (no únicamente en el grupo de componentes) garantía en Mexico, Servicio al Cliente, Sala de exhibición, inventario, colores, Soporte. etc.

Todavia recuerdo hace algunos años que no teníamos acceso a este nivel de bicis, ni de variedad que hay hoy en día. Solamente Alubike, bimex, benotto y turbo .


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Y bueno lo de precio- calidad, me refiero en general (no únicamente en el grupo de componentes) garantía en Mexico, Servicio al Cliente, Sala de exhibición, inventario, colores, Soporte. etc.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pero eso si, con lo que pagas por una Bici Specialized en un Concept Store, te puedes conseguir una bici de una calidad superior o incluso una Boutique Bike, pero sabiendole.

Pero no toda la gente que compra una bici, le va a dedicar el tiempo para informarse y aprender sobre componentes, suspensiones, geometrias, etc. etc, Se van a lo practico y por eso me refiero que es una BUENA relación precio - calidad. NO EXCELENTE relación precio - calidad.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Fraude, fraude, a contar voto por voto... naaaaaaaa


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Fraude, fraude, a contar voto por voto... naaaaaaaa


jaja si!!! Voto x voto, casilla x casilla!!! 

Lo siento, se me fue re-gacho eso de la fecha de la encuesta y se cerró al otro día. Nunca había hecho una y no sabía realmente como :madman:

¿Alguien sabe como re-abrirla o si se puede? Estaría chido ver como vota la raza, aunque sea medio de broma.

Saludos,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Ya dejandonos de payasadas, las bicis Specialized tienen una buena relación de precio - calidad.
> 
> Y dejando a un lados los sentimientos de amor/odio a la marca y enfocando mi opinión únicamente en el DESEMPEÑO en especial de las de doble suspensión.
> 
> ...


Yo pensé que lo de las payasadas era por lo de la payasada de la encuesta y dije; huy que mal sentido del humor tienen algunos en este foro!.  Que bueno que aclaras doc. :thumbsup:

Tu comentario sobre Pivote virtual vs FSR es muy _adoc_ para mi, justo en este momento, porque como saben actualmente ando en una FSR (Pitch) y me esta "llenando el ojo" una de pivote virtual (Cove G-Spot). Sin embargo, dados mis limitados conocimientos históricos bicicleteros, yo pensé al principio que sería un _down-grade_ porque el pivote virtual tiene mucho más tiempo en uso que la suspensión FSR (según yo, corriganme si estoy en un error) y es mucho más simple en ingeniería y funcionamiento. Sin embargo, después de leer un poco más, son precisamente esas cualidades las que me llaman la atención ahora (simplicidad y la prueba del tiempo).

¿Cual fue tu experiencia al cambiar de FSR a pivote virtual Dr. Foes?

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados:

Como ahorita tengo tiempo, ahí voy de metiche………..con el asunto de los sistemas de suspensión.

Trataré de comentar acerca del FSR y de los pivotes virtuales en la forma más sencilla posible como me gusta que me expliquen a mí , sin meternos en embrollos de dueños de patentes , robos de patentes , quien fue el primero y demás , desde que se desarrolló la primera suspension trasera para bici de montaña a la fecha deben ser como chorrocientos mil ciento treinta y nueve diseños y todos dicen que es el mejor .

FSR (future shock rear ) es un sistema de suspensión trasera que Specialized patentó aunque hay varias versiones de quien lo inventó o desarrollo , la que a mí me parece más verídica es que fue Horst Leitner quien desarrollo el sistema junto con algún otro cerebro , coloquialmente conocido éste sistema como Four Bar o HL y ya bajo el concepto de Specialized le dicen FSR.

En los noventas comenzaron a usar el sistema marcas como AMP, después Specialized le compró a Horst L. algunas patentes y nació el FSR mismo que ha estado utilizando Specialized con todas sus variantes y actualizaciones, en algún tiempo Specialized le dio licencia de usar el FSR a varias marcas de bicis , claro mediante un buen pago por usar la patente , Intense, Turner, Titus, Ellsworth y algunas mas la estuvieron usando hasta que cambiaron a otros sistemas , Intense se fue a VPP junto con Santacruz, Turner a un sistema propio llamado TNT y luego al DW Link , Ellsworth todavía lo usa .

En pocas palabras se dice que el FSR es un sistema activo que evita que las fuerzas de pedaleo contaminen a la suspensión , que la suspensión trabaje independientemente y que al aplicar el freno trasero la suspensión siga activa y no se bloquee , en los noventas la verdad si era una maravilla el FSR en comparación con algunos otros sistemas que realmente si eran muy malitos , en esos tiempos los amortiguadores también eran bastante limitados , nada que ver con los que tenemos ahora , hubo varias imitaciones del FSR o HL mismas que a los ojos de alguien no muy conocedor parecían ser FSR original como la suspensión que usaba Kona o Diamond back en esos tiempos , un detalle fino que no muchos percibían es que en las FSR el punto de pivote trasero estaba y está colocado en el chain stay y para que funcione como debe ser tiene que estar abajo del eje trasero , varias compañías hacían igualito el diseño solo que para no pagar los derechos de la patente ponían el pivote trasero en el seat stay , el resultado era completamente diferente ,de entrada la suspensión se bloqueaba al aplicar el freno.

Realmente el FSR/HL es un muy buen sistema probado y comprobado aunque ya algo añejo, trabaja muy bien sobre todo en las bajadas ya que hace que la suspensión trabaje siguiendo perfectamente el contorno del piso y absorbiendo las irregularidades , el control y tracción del HL bajando es excelente y no se diga de la frenada , su punto menos afortunado es planeando ya que si hace bobbing , esto ha cambiado desde que se inventaron los sistemas de plataforma estable en los amortiguadores como el pro pedal, subiendo el FSR /HL si hace bobbing pero en realidad no se pierde eficacia al pedalear ya que el sistema da una gran tracción en terrenos sueltos , podemos decir que el FSR/HL es un sistema de suspensión ya un poco anticuado pero que trabaja muy bien apoyado en los amortiguadores de última generación.

Respecto a los sistemas de pivote virtual a veces nos confundimos un poco , una cosa es pivote virtual y otra Dual Link como la Cove G Spot en cuestión, hay sistemas con mini links, multi links ,switch link etc etc etc , el sistema patentado como Pivote Virtual es el de Santacruz /Intense comúnmente llamado VPP y VVP segunda generación es decir Virtual Pivot Point.

En realidad los sistemas como el Maestro de Giant, al Switch link de Yeti , el Equilink de Felt que utilizan mini links funcionan muy bien, reduciendo bastante la contaminación al pedalear y sin interferir en la frenada .

El DW Link que está utilizando actualmente Ibis, Turner y Pivot ha ganado mucha notoriedad por la razón de que realmente funciona excelentemente sobre todo por el anti squat que no es otra cosa que evitar el hundimiento de la suspensión bajo el aceleramiento ,es tremendamente efectivo planeando , y bajando ni se diga es como la mejor versión de FSR /HL pero con la gran diferencia de que al frenar no se bloquea la suspensión , además una gran ventaja es que el sistema funciona tan bien que el tema del amortiguador pasa a segundo término , es decir no necesitas un shock con propedal .

El punto no tan agradable de una bici con DW Link es el precio , definitivamente ninguna Turner, Pivot o Ibis son baratas y no hay ninguna bici con DW Link a precio contenido , ni hablar la alta tecnología y el desempeño cuestan.

Depende de las preferencias de cada biker para decidir que sistema es mejor para uno , en mi caso las bicis con DW Link se ajustan perfectamente a mis necesidades.

saludos.
the last biker

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*Tienes razón lastbiker es dual link*

Oooorale....Eso, eso, eso...nada mas que creo que _Single pivot_ creo que es el término correcto de la suspensión de la Cove G-Spot.

Corrigiendo: Tiene razón lastbiker es dual link suspension


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Miren, sigo pensando que todo eso es en base a una muestra muy manipulada y que puede haber guerra sucia por ahi metida....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Miren, sigo pensando que todo eso es en base a una muestra muy manipulada y que puede haber guerra sucia por ahi metida....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What !!!!!:???::???::???:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo en lo personal creo que hacen buenas bicicletas. Creo que, aunque mucha gente se queje de que protegen mucho sus patentes, es un negocio, y lo tienen que proteger. No es la única marca o compañía que compra una patente y lo cuida como puede.

Las bicis que he tenido de ellos me han funcionado bien (una Stumpjumper FSR del 2004, una P.2 All Mountain, otra Stumpjumper del 2009, que la use muy poco, y mi novia tiene una Safire 2011). Tienen una buena gama de bicicletas.

De las cosas que igual puede tener inconveniente, es que usan cosas propietarias, pero realmente, que es propietario? La medida del shock? Yo lo que creo y lo que he percibido es que, generalmente los que armamos nuestras bicis a partir del cuadro nos gusta andar probando cambiar esto por lo otro y así, pero mucha gente compra una bici y no le quiere cambiar ni las llantas o asiento. Es malo eso? Para nada. Lo mas seguro es que Lore ni vaya a querer ver como funcionaria con otro shock o cambiar ruedas o cosas por el estilo. Y muchos son así, quieren ir a una tienda, ver que hay ahí, no leerlo, no que les cuenten, pero ver la bici, y de ahí toman la decisión de comprar la bici.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo en lo personal creo que hacen buenas bicicletas. Creo que, aunque mucha gente se queje de que protegen mucho sus patentes, es un negocio, y lo tienen que proteger. No es la única marca o compañía que compra una patente y lo cuida como puede.
> 
> Las bicis que he tenido de ellos me han funcionado bien (una Stumpjumper FSR del 2004, una P.2 All Mountain, otra Stumpjumper del 2009, que la use muy poco, y mi novia tiene una Safire 2011). Tienen una buena gama de bicicletas.
> 
> De las cosas que igual puede tener inconveniente, es que usan cosas propietarias, pero realmente, que es propietario? La medida del shock? Yo lo que creo y lo que he percibido es que, generalmente los que armamos nuestras bicis a partir del cuadro nos gusta andar probando cambiar esto por lo otro y así, pero mucha gente compra una bici y no le quiere cambiar ni las llantas o asiento. Es malo eso? Para nada. Lo mas seguro es que Lore ni vaya a querer ver como funcionaria con otro shock o cambiar ruedas o cosas por el estilo. Y muchos son así, quieren ir a una tienda, ver que hay ahí, no leerlo, no que les cuenten, pero ver la bici, y de ahí toman la decisión de comprar la bici.


_____________________________

rzozaya: yo no entiendo que tiene que ver este comentario con tu comentario anterior. ¿Guerra sucia de que?, ¿Para que?, ¿Contra quien? :skep:

Creo que solamente estamos platicando de algo que algunos consideramos interesante: Que existan personas que aman o que odian una marca comercial de bicis (en este caso Specialized) y el porqué de ello . Es todo.

Saludos,


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> ... las bicis Specialized tienen una buena relación de precio - calidad.


con los 10,000 dlls que cuesta la epic $-work$ armo una mucho mejor, mucho mas ligera y mucho menos "comercial"... en culiacan hay mas epics que triciclos apache, turbos y mercurios!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mi unico peter con Spesh es que... simplemente.... no hacen bicis.

Se las hace Merida como ya ha sido apuntado. Hay hasta rumores que algunos modelos los hace Giant, pero no me atreveria a jurarlo sobre una biblia, porque no se si sea cierto.

Prefiero comprar de marcas que HACEN bicis. Si es en casa, mejor, pero me gusta que hagan bicis.

Hasta ahora he tenido poquitas bicis.
- Benotto - He tenido tres... Una 24" de carreras y una 26" de Montaña viejita ('92). La 24" fue posiblemente hecha en Italia por alguien mas (cuando me la compraron en el '89, ya estaba MUY vieja). La Monte Bello, posiblemente hecha en Mexico. Ahora tengo una de carreras de Aluminio, que seguramente esta hecha en China. Para lo que la quiero, ni me va ni me viene.

- Turbo - Tuve una Ëxcess. Era un exceso, pero de peso. Inche bici pesaba como 18kg. Seguramente hecha en China y Turbo nomas le puso las calcomanias.

- Giant - He tenido 3. Dos Warps y una Revel. Todas hechas por Giant en alguna de sus plantas. Eso me gusta mas. Una marca que hace bicis. Su negocio mas que venderlas, es hacerlas. Giant fabrica muchas mas bicis que las que vende bajo marca propia.

- Una Titus. Hecha bajo el mismo techo que el que la diseñaron.
- Una Nicolai. Igual que la Titus.

Nada en contra de otras marcas, pero cuando puedo, elijo comprar de una marca que FABRIQUE bicis. No que las mande a hacer a algun lado.

Aunque mi proximo build rompe con ese molde, porque el cuadro fue fabricado por una marca que no hace bicis. Asi que retiro lo dicho y que cada quien ruede lo que quiera.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

"...he tenido poquitas bicis" .... no sea payaso!!!!!! hahahahah


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> "...he tenido poquitas bicis" .... no sea payaso!!!!!! hahahahah


Son poquitas para un periodo de 23 años!


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

La única realidad, al menos para los que vivimos en GDL, es que los fines de semana son las bicis que mas se ven en el bosque de la primavera. Es la marca de moda, buenas o malas ya es cuestion de gustos/$$. 

Warp , que modelo de nicolai tienes? 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Son poquitas para un periodo de 23 años!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes toda la razón Warp , has tenido poquitas bicis en 23 años, bicis bicis lo que se dice bicis en éste foro solamente califican 4 , las dos Giant Warp , la Titus SB y la Nicolai............. ja ja ja es broma 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mi unico peter con Spesh es que... simplemente.... no hacen bicis.
> 
> Se las hace Merida como ya ha sido apuntado. Hay hasta rumores que algunos modelos los hace Giant, pero no me atreveria a jurarlo sobre una biblia, porque no se si sea cierto.
> 
> ...


Que marcas hacen ahora sus bicis? son muy pocas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Que marcas hacen ahora sus bicis? son muy pocas.


De las que me acuerdo:

Mass Market... Giant, Merida y Kynesis (Kynesis vende algunas de "marca propia" en Europa, no se que rollos tengan en los USA que no lo hacen).

De "boutique" (odio ese termino), Nicolai, Ventana, Orange (no todas, creo, pero todavia hacen algunas bicis en UK), Foes, Intense, Moots, Lynksey (que fabrica de a maiz para otras marcas en Titanio) y pues ya otras mas oscuras y mas "exclusivas". Seguro que olvido a alguna de las "grandes" y me disculpo por ello.

Tambien estan las "Chinarello" y las de "Chitanium". Te puedes comprar una bici de carbono o titanio por poca lana, pero sin cache. Eso si, hecha por el mismo tipo que te la vende. Seguramente con los mismos metodos de fabricacion y de QA/QC.

TLB... A willy... por eso dije pocas!! Unas si son bicis, las otras velocipedos utilitarios solo dignos de ir por el pan, las tortillas, etc. 

Leo.... mi Nico es una Helius AC.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Que marcas hacen ahora sus bicis? son muy pocas.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En USA hay varios fabricantes que hacen sus bicis y las venden bajo su propia marca , aunque la gran mayoría son bastante desconocidos y muchos de ellos fabrican sus cuadros y componentes a "manuela " o sea hand made , y en Europa y en marcos de carretera también hay un buen de fabricantes .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Algunas marcas que se que hacen sus propias bicis (o al menos hacían hasta hace un par de años)
(? = No estoy seguro de esta)

*USA:*
Foes
Intense
Canfield
Evil
Moots
Salsa
TiCycles
Transition (?)
Turner
Surly
Ventana (?)
Morpheus
Seven Cycles

*Canada:*
Cove
Knolly (?)
True North Cycles
Miele-Mykado
Xprezo
Devinci
Brodie
Banshee (?)
Everti Tibikes
Dekerf

*Europa:*
Bianchi-Italy (?)
Bottecchia-Italy
Commencal-France (?)
Cotic-UK
Decathlon-UK
Orange-UK
One-UK
Koga-Miyata - Holand
Liteville-Gmbh
Nikolai-Gmbh
Rotwild-Gmbh (?)
Magura-Gmbh (hacian solo uno o dos cuadros hasta hace unos años, no se si los sigan haciendo)
Karpiel-Poland
Mondraker-Spain (?)
Mrazek-Czech

*Austral-Asian-African:*
Moorewood-South Africa
Poligon-Indonesia
Zerode-New Zealand

*Capital Multinacional, pero que ellos mismos fabrican:*
Giant (Taiwan-UK-Japan)
Fuji (Japan-Taiwan)
MacMahone (French-Taiwan)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Algunas marcas que se que hacen sus propias bicis (o al menos hacían hasta hace un par de años)
> (? = No estoy seguro de esta)
> 
> *USA:*
> ...


No todas. Canfield, Turner, Knolly, Banshee, las hacen fuera, y posiblemente mas de esas.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> No todas. Canfield, Turner, Knolly, Banshee, las hacen fuera, y posiblemente mas de esas.


Por eso puse el signo de ? en Knolly y Banshee. Las páginas web de Canfield y Turner dicen que ellos mismos fabrican (o decían cuando lo leí, reconzoco que algunasde las que puse hace un buen que entré a su página por última vez).
Saludos,


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Por eso puse el signo de ? en Knolly y Banshee. Las páginas web de Canfield y Turner dicen que ellos mismos fabrican (o decían cuando lo leí, reconzoco que algunasde las que puse hace un buen que entré a su página por última vez).
> Saludos,


Canfield no creo pero igual si, pero Turner primero se las fabricaba Intense, y ulitmamente SAPA (no se desde cuando), ahora que SAPA dejó el negocio de las bicis, no se con quien las estén fabricando.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Canfield no creo pero igual si, pero Turner primero se las fabricaba Intense, y ulitmamente SAPA (no se desde cuando), ahora que SAPA dejó el negocio de las bicis, no se con quien las estén fabricando.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da igual quien las fabrique o las deje de fabricar , lo importante es que sean buenas bicis y que si tienen defectos de manufactura o similares que la compañia/marca que da el nombre a la bici responda .

En pocas palabras , no hay que buscar quien nos la hizo , sino quien nos la pague :thumbsup:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Bueno, ahora me acordé que yo no he echado mi rollo sobre las Spesh, jaja.

Pues yo vote así en la encuesta: Mientras la bici ruede y sea buena, pues me vale pepino la marca.

Actualmente tengo una Spesh y como lo he dicho aquí en varias ocasiones, es la mejor bici que he tenido hasta ahora o al menos con la que mejor me he acomodado para rodar en el monte de por acá e iniciarme hace 3 años en esto del all-mountain (lugares más técnicos para rodar y saltos pequeños). No he tenido muchas bicis tampoco (5 en total. Bueno, si pongo mi triciclo Apache de los 3 años y mi Vagabundo de los 12, entonces serían 7  :Una Trek HT, una Alubike HT, una GT avalanche HT (que me robaron), una Giant Trance (mi primera doble suspensión cuando vivía en Inglaterra, que nunca me gusto/acomodó) otra GT HT que aún tengo y ahora la Specialized Pitch. Es una muestra bastante insignificante, sobre todo porque nunca he tenido una bici "boutique" así que me considero aún un novato, no obstante que la Trek la tuve en 1994 y desde entonces me meto al monte en bici .

Pienso que Specialized hace buenas bicis -buenas a secas; ya puse mas detalles en un post anterior muy bueno de lastbiker al respecto-, pero que en efecto están sobrevaluadas en México (y posiblemente en todos lados) en cuanto a precio/calidad. Siempre me ha parecido absolutamente ridículo esa etiqueta de US$10,000 dólares por su bici insígnia (la Epic) y coincido con el compañero que dice que por menos dinero puedes montar una bici mejor y más ligera.

Sin embargo, también creo que el ciclismo de montaña en México, sobre todo aquel de conocedores y con cierto nivel de poder de adquisición ($) tiene una fuerte preferencia y sesgo hacia las bicis tipo "boutique" (léase, hechas a mano o super exclusivas y caras) sobre las marcas de "marketing" y producidas en serie (léase, Spesh, Giant, Scott, Merida, por ejemplo), no se diga sobre las modestas marcas mexicanas. Esto se me hace sumamente elitista y snob, similar que aquel fulano que sin saber nada de bicis va y compra su bici y equipo en la "Specialized Concept Store" solo para seguir con la moda de rodar otra Epic en Culiacán! 

Sigo pensando que* el ciclísmo de montaña debería ser mas sobre los lugares a donde vamos a rodar, las aventuras que vivimos y compartimos, los viajes épicos a Whistler, al Ajusco o a Calakmul que sobre los fierros en que lo hacemos.* Eso debería pasar a segundo plano, pero no es así. Si no me creen, fíjense en los posts de este H. foro México y de otros foros aquí mismo en mtbr: Los que tienen más respuestas y visitas son aquellos que tratan sobre bicis, componentes y fierros en general, y los que tienen menos son los que tratan de salidas, fotos y videos de rodadas.

¿Deberíamos tratar de cambiar el "paradigma"? Pienso que si 

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Sigo pensando que* el ciclísmo de montaña debería ser mas sobre los lugares a donde vamos a rodar, las aventuras que vivimos y compartimos, los viajes épicos ........... que sobre los fierros en que lo hacemos.
> Saludos,*


*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respeto tu opinión completamente , sin embargo a mi me parece que las dos partes son importantes y se puede tener un punto de equilibrio , yo disfruto bastante los lugares tanto en México como en otros países en los que he tenido la suerte de ir a rodar, pero mas que andar sacando fotos o videos a mi me gusta rodar y rodar , avanzar y sentir como los kilómetros van quedando atrás , me queda claro que hay rodadas que son muy escénicas y que vale la pena tirar unas fotos , pero para mí hasta ahí nada mas .

Tampoco soy de los que piensan que el mtbike es "un estilo de vida " y demás cosas que se dicen por ahí los poetas del mtbike , para mí es un deporte o pasatiempo a toda madre que simplemente no puedo dejar .

Y respecto a las bicis , a mí si me encantan , me fascinan las bicis fregonas , perronas al 100 % , las horquillas de última generación , las llantas, los frenos, las suspensiones , los materiales , en fin todo lo que compone una bici de montaña de primer nivel .

Ya se ha dicho muchas veces que para divertirse cualquier bici es buena , pero para divertirse ATM no hay nada como una bici fregona , ese gusto nadie te lo quita .

saludos.
the last biker*


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Y respecto a las bicis , a mí si me encantan , me fascinan las bicis fregonas , perronas al 100 % , las horquillas de última generación , las llantas, los frenos, las suspensiones , los materiales , en fin todo lo que compone una bici de montaña de primer nivel .
> 
> ...


De acuerdo contigo. Yo creo que eso lo compartimos todos, lastbiker. No me mal interpretes. A todos nos encantan las bicis super fregonas y la tecnología de punta. Si no, no estaríamos en este tipo de foros donde el meollo del asunto es precisamente la bici.

No. *Mi argumento es que deberíamos cambiar las prioridades un poco al menos y centrar el mtb en la práctica misma del mtb y no en el medio (la bici)*. Creo que en Canada es donde lo tienen mas claro. Para ellos es más sobre las rutas (trails), la construccion de saltos y veredas, la camaradería y la "progresión" del deporte (al fin y al cabo se les considera padres del freeride y quiza hasta del all-mountain también, que sobre las bicis mismas. A mi me late más esa filosofía, que la filosofía más "gringa". Creo que tu estás más en el medio del rollo "endurero" más europeo o quiza en el "all-mountain" más americano. Y está bien!  Todo se vale! :thumbsup:

Un abrazo,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Canfield no creo pero igual si, pero Turner primero se las fabricaba Intense, y ulitmamente SAPA (no se desde cuando), ahora que SAPA dejó el negocio de las bicis, no se con quien las estén fabricando.


Las Turner, las fabrican artesanalmente en Portland, Oregon, USA.
Por Zen Bicycle Fabrication.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Specialized = Durabilidad*

Bueno, hay algo que tenemos que aceptar las bicis Specialized están bien construidas y salen fuertes y aguantadoras.

Si no chequeen, como le fue a este amigo cuando practicaba un poco de Urban ride.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*True Love*

No se por que sera ....

Pero ultimamente empiezo a sentir amor por Specialized ....


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Bueno, hay algo que tenemos que aceptar las bicis Specialized están bien construidas y salen fuertes y aguantadoras.
> Si no chequeen, como le fue a este amigo cuando practicaba un poco de Urban ride.


______________________

Wow! Pero ahí mas que la bici es el rin!!! Quiero saber que marca son esos rines!!!  Increible!

Pero si, coincido contigo Dr. Foes, hay que reconocer que las Spesh son aguantadoras y están bien hechas. De hecho el* History Channel* US saco hace poco un programa titulado "*The World Strongest Mountain Bikes*" y eran una Specialized Demo 8 y una Foes (no recuerdo el modelo). Yo me lo perdí porque estaba viajando cuando estuvo al aire, pero vi un par de cortos de las pruebas, algunas de ellas increibles. ¿Alguien lo vio?

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Wow! Pero ahí mas que la bici es el rin!!! Quiero saber que marca son esos rines!!!  Increible!
> 
> Pero si, coincido contigo Dr. Foes, hay que reconocer que las Spesh son aguantadoras y están bien hechas. De hecho el* History Channel* US saco hace poco un programa titulado "*The World Strongest Mountain Bikes*" y eran una Specialized Demo 8 y una Foes (no recuerdo el modelo). Yo me lo perdí porque estaba viajando cuando estuvo al aire, pero vi un par de cortos de las pruebas, algunas de ellas increibles. ¿Alguien lo vio?
> 
> Saludos,


Si son los de fabrica, mas seguramente los hace Alex Rims. Pero en una rueda el secreto es quien la arma. Esa rueda esta muy bien armada, obviamente!

Cual era la Demo que se rompia mucho? La Demo 8 o la 9?
Creo que era la Demo 9 que estaba aligerada para usarla en DH puro. La Demo 8 era mas para FR... o era al reves?

Igual, las bicis de montaña son increiblemente fuertes. Yo vi un programa hace siglos, donde todavia sacaban una Cannondale Raven o Super V, pero traia la horquilla Headshock Moto (o sea, la prehistoria) y se hablaba que el cuadro estaba diseñado para aguantar fuerzas equivalentes a 5ton.

Nomas asomate debajo de un auto normal (compacto) y ve la suspension, despues ve la de la bici y dime si no esta sobredimensionada en comparacion, claro, guardando las proporciones.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Nomas asomate debajo de un auto normal (compacto) y ve la suspension, despues ve la de la bici y dime si no esta sobredimensionada en comparacion, claro, guardando las proporciones.


Si, jaja. Que risa, me acordaste de algo con tu comentario. El otro día tuve que ayudar a una señora que iba en la carretera Campeche-Mérida en una de esas _cajas de zapatos_ que se llaman Atos y se le rompio algo de la suspensión delantera precisamente (la horquilla y un amortiguador) al caer en un bache. No manches! Mi bici trae mucho mejores amortiguadores que esa madre! Ridículos los amortiguadores de esa cosa. No se como la gente se atreve a salir a carretera en esos coches. A duras penas dan para andar en la ciudad para ir por el pan.
Saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mi estimado Serengetijack, para que no te quedes con las ganas de ver el programa que mencionaste, aquí te paso el Link, para que conozcas al Master de Master Brent Foes, y como se fabrican The World Strongest Mountain Bikes.

Que los disfrutes

Modern Marvels - Foes Racing USA - YouTube


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Mi estimado Serengetijack, para que no te quedes con las ganas de ver el programa que mencionaste, aquí te paso el Link, para que conozcas al Master de Master Brent Foes, y como se fabrican The World Strongest Mountain Bikes.
> 
> Que los disfrutes
> 
> Modern Marvels - Foes Racing USA - YouTube


Gracias Dr. Foes. Estuvo interesante. Solo que únicamente es la parte de Foes ¿Donde quedó la parte de la Demo 8?. Bueno supongo que si Foes lo subió a YouTube, no pensaba hacerle propaganda a Specialized, verdad...jeje.
Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*La Specialized que nadie ve....*

Respecto a la foto de la bici Specialized que has tenido a bien subir, pienso mi estimado Doctor que el que hambre tiene en pan piensa , hay que entrenar más para que la testosterona no se le salga a uno por los ojos , por cierto esa bici Specialized ni quien la vea  todos quisieran ser el asiento de esa Specialized...:thumbsup:

O ir viajando atrás en unos diablitos bien agarrado de.........

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Aviso Importante*

A todos los que vayan a comprar sus bicis Specialized.

Nada mas haganme un favor cuando compren su bici, pasen a recogerla a la Tienda Oficial Specialized.

No pidan que se la entreguen a su domicilio, porque últimamente se han recibido muchos reportes de DESCORTESIAS DE MANEJO de los choferes de Specialized, aquí esta el ultimo:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Y todo por ir viendo a esta chiquilla en su bici Specialized....

View attachment 707384
[/QUOTE]


----------

